# Cheap goat may turn out to be pretty decent



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a picture of her as a baby and some (crappy) pictures of her now










She's a Ruger granddaughter. 
She's looking like she's going to make a good wether doe. 
She's going to grace the local jackpots this summer attached to my 3 year old daughter


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Nice looking girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a very nice wide front! Good topline too. Her rump is just a tad steep.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not bad : )


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes she does have a steep rump. I'm just tickled she doesn't look like the junker I thought she'd be. She was a last minute buy for my kiddo to drag around the ring and have some fun with.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's pretty.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She'd be welcome at my place!


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

She looks like she'll turn out very nice!


----------

